# new orchid species



## TyroneGenade (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,

Figured this bit of info best fitted under taxonomy. To see the new species go visit: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-410536/New-Orchid-species-discovered-rain-forest.html

tt


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 17, 2009)

New Orchid species discovered in rain forestBy JULIE WHELDON
Last updated at 00:01 *16 Oktober 2006*

I believe the link or one alike circulated already some time ago  !!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2009)

hey, that's still less than 3 years... they are still "new"


----------

